# how is ONKYO HT-S3400 compared to Logitech z-5500 ?



## nvrmndryo (Jun 10, 2011)

hi , anyone heard ONKYO HT-S3400 ? is it better than logitech z-5500 Digital ?


----------



## desiibond (Jun 13, 2011)

nvrmndryo said:


> hi , anyone heard ONKYO HT-S3400 ? is it better than logitech z-5500 Digital ?



depends on what your requirement is. onkyo's is a HTiB while logitech's is a traditional desktop speaker setup. if you are addicted to bass and only connect to a pc, logitech will do. but for connecting wide array of sources or for more neutral audio, go with Onkyo's.


----------



## Sarath (Jun 13, 2011)

Even i was wondering if you were comparing a HT detup to PC speakers.

I was looking for the HT-3300 version. Heard many good reviews about it. But couldnt get it. I can say that its a good pair to your HDTV.

You want them for PC or TV?


----------



## nvrmndryo (Jun 13, 2011)

right now i want 'em for pc .


----------



## Sarath (Jun 13, 2011)

Does your PC have a integrated 5.1 soundcard. Most of the mobo now do.
Just look at the back panel and check if there are many audio ports (green, blue, grey, black)

The onkyo one is for a HDTV. I am not sure if it can be hooked up to a PC but if you want good sound you can go with a good sound card like Asus Xonar for 5000/- and a good set of speakers for good quality audio.


----------



## nvrmndryo (Jun 13, 2011)

yes i do have a onboard 5.1/7.1 soundcard.


----------



## Sarath (Jun 13, 2011)

Then go ahead chose any decent PC speaker system. Whats your budget?


----------



## nvrmndryo (Jun 13, 2011)

my budget is 15 k to 25k in indian currency !


----------



## freshseasons (Jun 13, 2011)

Boom Bass with nothing but movies and music on PC ..look no further than Logitech Z-5500. Cheap affordable...Bearable.
  For Better and somwhat true Music and wide array of setup movies,music via DVD,BlueRay player dedicated Movie setup you are served better with Onkyo HTS3400

  Frankly i have seen both and i felt both are a disappointment in their own. But perfect for budget for about 20K.
  However if you could push the Budget by 5K ..this takes you in a decent zone.Infact substance where you really dont waste the money and will serve you for long. Honest Music and Semi- Great Theater experience.
  Get *Jamo Home theater A102 HCS 5* for 30K and you are good for long.


----------



## nvrmndryo (Jun 21, 2011)

first i am tight on budget .i owned z-5500 but i had to give e'm back to logitech coz they went dead , n they r discontinued now . I can get z5500 again from ebay but price on ebay are high like 18 to 20 k . 
I am sayin again tht I m connection Speakers to my PC ,
so if I buy Onkyo n connect to pc they wil perform same as they will on blue ray /dvd player ? I m gona use 'em fro games , movies n music.n onkyo's bass is same as z5500 ? coz honeslty all i care about bass !!


----------



## macho84 (Jun 22, 2011)

So how long have you been using z-5500 and which went faulty it had 2 year warranty.


----------



## nvrmndryo (Jun 22, 2011)

i was using z5500 since 4 months , i went back to logitech service center n they said its unrepairable n they can't give me replacement cz its Discontinued ,, so they gave me back my money by CN process(Credit note)..
so there was no option for me,,,, 
give me advice wt should i do ?


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jun 22, 2011)

logitech Z-5500 is of about 14k

and ONKYO is for 19k i think.. among these 2 go with Logitech.. they are best for PC, gaming, movies...

*sites.google.com/site/cheapbestbuyprice/-best-low-price-21-off-onkyo-ht-s3400-free-shipping


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jun 22, 2011)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> they are best for PC, gaming, movies...



+1


----------

